# Ammit Dual Coil Version - Leaking Issues



## NeXuS (21/7/17)

Hey Guys,


Anyone experiencing leaking issues from the bottom of the tank, not the airholes. I noticed it started a few days after i got it it was fine in the beginning first build. I rewicked it a dozen times different techniques, the flavor is great. No dry hits. Clear of airholes, wicking not crammed in the juice hole.


I had a few people help me already try rebuild it, tried 5 wraps claptop, and 7 and 8 wraps. 

its not condensation because it looks more like a pool collecting at the base. Insulator seems fine also checked that.


Thanks


----------



## piffht (21/7/17)

Like this?


----------



## NeXuS (21/7/17)

piffht said:


> Like this?



Yeah it seems so, cant be anywhere else. I moved the ring and i can see there is some juice in the gap


----------



## piffht (21/7/17)

Hopefully you can get it sorted via the solutions offered in the comments.


----------



## NeXuS (21/7/17)

piffht said:


> Hopefully you can get it sorted via the solutions offered in the comments.



Wish i could take the AFC ring off and actually o-ring the damn thing


----------



## RobC (21/7/17)

I'm having the same issue with my Ammit Dual. Had to leave it at home this week due to it leaking.


----------



## PsyCLown (21/7/17)

Seems like a poor design decision.

Both the Ammit dual and Kylin have similar (or same?) leaking issues. They're almost identical as well despite being made by different companies.


----------



## NeXuS (21/7/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Seems like a poor design decision.
> 
> Both the Ammit dual and Kylin have similar (or same?) leaking issues. They're almost identical as well despite being made by different companies.


Lol either way someone stole someone's poor design 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (21/7/17)

You should read the comments on this thread, it may help to fix your problem.


----------



## Glytch (21/7/17)

I get condensation at the base. Definitely not leaking in the traditional sense. I find the Ammit has less condensation than the Kylin.

Using RTA fill technique described in various places might help. Had an airlock on the kylin once and this worked.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (21/7/17)

It's condensation. All of my bottom airflow attys do this and it annoys me no end. There's no fix because its a design issue. What happens is that after a puff, the coils are still hot and generating some vapour, as you are no longer puffing on it, the vapour gets into the airflow slots and then condenses in there. Over time (maybe half a day for me) it pools in there and seeps out between the airflow ring and the base of the tank. Nothing you do will stop this. My solution is to occasionally screw off the tank, wipe everything clean, gently blow into the tank to get excess droplets of juice out of the airflow, screw back on and vape...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex (21/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> It's condensation. All of my bottom airflow attys do this and it annoys me no end. There's no fix because its a design issue. What happens is that after a puff, the coils are still hot and generating some vapour, as you are no longer puffing on it, the vapour gets into the airflow slots and then condenses in there. Over time (maybe half a day for me) it pools in there and seeps out between the airflow ring and the base of the tank. Nothing you do will stop this. My solution is to occasionally screw off the tank, wipe everything clean, gently blow into the tank to get excess droplets of juice out of the airflow, screw back on and vape...



I found a way to prevent the "condensation" problem by doing the following.
a. Use as little cotton as possible.
b. I use a toothpick below the coil to move any cotton that may be in contact with the bottom airflow holes. 

(The Red area on the diagram)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Glytch (21/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> It's condensation. All of my bottom airflow attys do this and it annoys me no end. There's no fix because its a design issue. What happens is that after a puff, the coils are still hot and generating some vapour, as you are no longer puffing on it, the vapour gets into the airflow slots and then condenses in there. Over time (maybe half a day for me) it pools in there and seeps out between the airflow ring and the base of the tank. Nothing you do will stop this. My solution is to occasionally screw off the tank, wipe everything clean, gently blow into the tank to get excess droplets of juice out of the airflow, screw back on and vape...



This is the response I would've typed earlier had I not been replying on my mobile device. Agree completely. If you want to know if condensation is indeed the issue puff for a second or two longer after you release the fire button to inhale any excess vapour produced by residual heat. Do this for half a day religiously. If it is a condensation issue you should notice a marked improvement. I also sometimes blow on the atty just to get rid of any excess vapour. Does the trick for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeXuS (22/7/17)

AlphaDog said:


> It's condensation. All of my bottom airflow attys do this and it annoys me no end. There's no fix because its a design issue. What happens is that after a puff, the coils are still hot and generating some vapour, as you are no longer puffing on it, the vapour gets into the airflow slots and then condenses in there. Over time (maybe half a day for me) it pools in there and seeps out between the airflow ring and the base of the tank. Nothing you do will stop this. My solution is to occasionally screw off the tank, wipe everything clean, gently blow into the tank to get excess droplets of juice out of the airflow, screw back on and vape...



Can you post a pic of an example of condensation. Mine gets to a point where I have juice on my fire button inside the protective sleeve.


Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeXuS (22/7/17)

Alex said:


> I found a way to prevent the "condensation" problem by doing the following.
> a. Use as little cotton as possible.
> b. I use a toothpick below the coil to move any cotton that may be in contact with the bottom airflow holes.
> 
> ...



Will try this see if it helps, I put an extra o ring on the top cap as well as replaced the one on the base and the kidney shape attachment you get for the 3 ml tank.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeXuS (22/7/17)

NeXuS said:


> Will try this see if it helps, I put an extra o ring on the top cap as well as replaced the one on the base and the kidney shape attachment you get for the 3 ml tank.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


Some pics of mine












Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (22/7/17)

Alex said:


> I found a way to prevent the "condensation" problem by doing the following.
> a. Use as little cotton as possible.
> b. I use a toothpick below the coil to move any cotton that may be in contact with the bottom airflow holes.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've tried this with my serpent mini 25. Didn't work for me hey. I now only use my aromamizer supreme tanks on on my dna 250 mods because it never has juice seepage as they are side airflow attys... To paranoid to get juice into the mod 510s lol


----------



## NeXuS (27/7/17)

Alex said:


> I found a way to prevent the "condensation" problem by doing the following.
> a. Use as little cotton as possible.
> b. I use a toothpick below the coil to move any cotton that may be in contact with the bottom airflow holes.
> 
> ...



Tried this worked for a bit, damn this thing is starting to annoy me. Never had issues like this with atty or so long, normally i figure out the wicking and its sorted. Perhaps a design flaw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## contrid (26/11/17)

Did you guys manage to resolve the Geekvape Ammit Dual Coil RTA leaking issues?

I had the same issue initially and did the following two things which seems to resolve it:


If you install the top fill section with the kidney holes, you need to put an o-ring on the top cap else you don't get a vacuum inside the tank. Notice that the top cap and top fill section are not sealed with an o-ring.
Close off the juiceflow control before screwing the top cap off to fill, then screw off the top cap, fill the tank, close the top cap and open the juiceflow control again to retain the vacuum throughout.
I'll post an update here later once I've done a few fills to be sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/11/17)

contrid said:


> Did you guys manage to resolve the Geekvape Ammit Dual Coil RTA leaking issues?
> 
> I had the same issue initially and did the following two things which seems to resolve it:
> 
> ...



Also turning your mod upside down before opening the juice control seems to improve the vacuum retention

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeXuS (26/11/17)

contrid said:


> Did you guys manage to resolve the Geekvape Ammit Dual Coil RTA leaking issues?
> 
> I had the same issue initially and did the following two things which seems to resolve it:
> 
> ...




I emailed the GeekVape, they didnt ask questions just said they will be sending me a new base. There is a flaw in the build of the base. They wont admit it but yeah most companies wont.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Seems like a poor design decision.
> 
> Both the Ammit dual and Kylin have similar (or same?) leaking issues. They're almost identical as well despite being made by different companies.


There is a connection between the 2 companies the head, founder plus main designer of Vandy Vape was the main designer at Geekvape but left the company to start his own (Vandy Vape).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

hi aa, i was turned off the Kylin because of the leaking, so are you saying the ammit dual also leaks ?

can handle condensation as i agree with posts above, but heavy leaking not


----------



## Timwis (26/11/17)

vicTor said:


> hi aa, i was turned off the Kylin because of the leaking, so are you saying the ammit dual also leaks ?
> 
> can handle condensation as i agree with posts above, but heavy leaking not


The problem is vaping products are moving on so quickly as soon as something is designed it's released obviously without being properly tested not just tanks it's why we get problems with mods like the 510 on the predator i actually have the Kylin and it doesn't leak at all but that's only because i got it a while after it had been released and they had solved the leaking problems. But it shouldn't be the buying public finding out issues for them to put right they should be properly tested first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

Timwis said:


> The problem is vaping products are moving on so quickly as soon as something is designed it's released obviously without being properly tested not just tanks it's why we get problems with mods like the 510 on the predator i actually have the Kylin and it doesn't leak at all but that's only because i got it a while after it had been released and they had solved the leaking problems. But it shouldn't be the buying public finding out issues for them to put right they should be properly tested first.



hi @Timwis firstly i really enjoy your posts, very nice, always look out for them on new products. So if i buy a new Ammit Dual now, it should be ok, since its been a while ?

either way, will get one anyway ...lol


----------



## Timwis (26/11/17)

@vicTor I can comment about the Kylin because i have it but i don't know about the Ammit, i can only guess but my guess is one made now would of had issues resolved just make sure you get it from somewhere that as high turnover of stock so you don't buy a early one that has been hanging around in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

Timwis said:


> @vicTor I can comment about the Kylin because i have it but i don't know about the Ammit, i can only guess but my guess is one made now would of had issues resolved just make sure you get it from somewhere that as high turnover of stock so you don't buy a early one that has been hanging around in stock.




@Timwis i guess it is the luck of the draw as you say, i could presume i have a "new" model but who's to say it isnt one of the initial ones with issues, but as i say, i will take the chance, in fact now i will get a Kylin and and Ammit Dual (just just got the 25, single coil)

keep up the good work and thanks for the feedback, talk soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/17)

vicTor said:


> @Timwis i guess it is the luck of the draw as you say, i could presume i have a "new" model but who's to say it isnt one of the initial ones with issues, but as i say, i will take the chance, in fact now i will get a Kylin and and Ammit Dual (just just got the 25, single coil)
> 
> keep up the good work and thanks for the feedback, talk soon


@vicTor no guarantees but gearbest might be a good option, that's where i got my leakfree Kylin


----------



## Timwis (26/11/17)

vicTor said:


> @Timwis i guess it is the luck of the draw as you say, i could presume i have a "new" model but who's to say it isnt one of the initial ones with issues, but as i say, i will take the chance, in fact now i will get a Kylin and and Ammit Dual (just just got the 25, single coil)
> 
> keep up the good work and thanks for the feedback, talk soon


Like you i have the single coil Ammit and what a great tank that is for flavour.


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

Timwis said:


> Like you i have the single coil Ammit and what a great tank that is for flavour.



@Timwis i literally picked it up 3 days ago only (used), from my Smok big baby to this, wow, must agree, look I'm not doing my own coils yet, got pre-made for not, but wicking is a breeze, first try was a mess, dry hits galore, but then re-wicked a little differently and its awesome, wicking it seems is very important that is for sure


----------



## Timwis (26/11/17)

vicTor said:


> @Timwis i literally picked it up 3 days ago only (used), from my Smok big baby to this, wow, must agree, look I'm not doing my own coils yet, got pre-made for not, but wicking is a breeze, first try was a mess, dry hits galore, but then re-wicked a little differently and its awesome, wicking it seems is very important that is for sure


@vicTor nothing wrong with using pre-wound coils you still save a shed load of money compared to stock coils while also getting better flavour. I have loads of different wire but because i review that many tanks and need constant fresh builds i find myself using pre-wound coils more and more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

Timwis said:


> @vicTor nothing wrong with using pre-wound coils you still save a shed load of money compared to stock coils while also getting better flavour. I have loads of different wire but because i review that many tanks and need constant fresh builds i find myself using pre-wound coils more and more.



@Timwis are you really in in the UK ?


----------



## Timwis (26/11/17)

@vicTor yes born and bred

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

Timwis said:


> @vicTor yes born and bred



@Timwis 
can you give me a tip, what is the hottest rta right now please


----------



## Timwis (26/11/17)

vicTor said:


> @Timwis
> can you give me a tip, what is the hottest rta right now please


@vicTor the OBS Crius 2 is very good but i personally like the Geekvape Zeus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

Timwis said:


> @vicTor the OBS Crius 2 is very good but i personally like the Geekvape Zeus!




thank @Timwis awesome !


----------



## contrid (26/11/17)

contrid said:


> Did you guys manage to resolve the Geekvape Ammit Dual Coil RTA leaking issues?
> 
> I had the same issue initially and did the following two things which seems to resolve it:
> 
> ...



I've been vaping on the Ammit since this morning when I posted this and it hasn't leaked a single drop after I put in the o-ring into the top cap. I filled it several times throughout the day. Success!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (26/11/17)

contrid said:


> Did you guys manage to resolve the Geekvape Ammit Dual Coil RTA leaking issues?
> 
> I had the same issue initially and did the following two things which seems to resolve it:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've tried the o-ring and it causes juice to ooze out between the top cap and the filling ring as I close the top cap... The only way to stop this from happening is to under fill the tank, which I'm not too keen on as it means i get a few less drags before having to refil LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (1/12/17)

contrid said:


> Did you guys manage to resolve the Geekvape Ammit Dual Coil RTA leaking issues?
> 
> I had the same issue initially and did the following two things which seems to resolve it:
> 
> ...



This has solved my issue - thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon (31/12/17)

Glytch said:


> This is the response I would've typed earlier had I not been replying on my mobile device. Agree completely. If you want to know if condensation is indeed the issue puff for a second or two longer after you release the fire button to inhale any excess vapour produced by residual heat. Do this for half a day religiously. If it is a condensation issue you should notice a marked improvement. I also sometimes blow on the atty just to get rid of any excess vapour. Does the trick for me.


----------



## delon (31/12/17)

This is definitely a vacuum issue in the tanks have exactly the same problem on my ammit 25,close the flow slots and air slots when filling and turn it upside down before opening slots again, this will reduce spitting too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (31/12/17)

NeXuS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing leaking issues from the bottom of the tank, not the airholes. I noticed it started a few days after i got it it was fine in the beginning first build. I rewicked it a dozen times different techniques, the flavor is great. No dry hits. Clear of airholes, wicking not crammed in the juice hole.
> ...


AMMIT25 tanks are very temperamental but there's no comparison when it comes to flavour and clouds!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (31/12/17)

i have 3 of them very minimal leaking
all in the way u wig it.
i need more so who can sell me their old ones

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (1/1/18)

i did not have leaking but more of a sweat from above the airflow ring. 
i followed the video and sorted out the problem. it appears that some of the decks were not screwed un all the way mine tightened up almost 3/4 of a revolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/1/18)

this is how i wig mine inner 2.5mm coil 0.24ohm hope it helps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/1/18)




----------

